# Software announcement: DCCute: DCC++ Remote control software



## deltaray (Nov 12, 2017)

Last night I released a program I wrote called DCCute. It is DCC++ remote control software intended to be used in a terminal window on unix like operating systems (Linux, FreeBSD, Mac OSX, etc) and communicates with DCC++. I'm still new to DCC so please let me know if you have any suggestions.

Download link: https://github.com/deltaray/DCCute

Any feedback is most welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm new to DCC and just in the process of setting up an ESP32 with DCC++ and wifi control, but it's nice to see a simple tool like this available. Forgive me if I mangle my terminology, but it seems your code acts as a basic throttle from the command line?


----------



## deltaray (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for your interest. I haven't heard from anyone yet so it's nice to hear some feedback. Yes, DCCute acts as the throttle and DCC++ is the command control system. I'd appreciate hearing from you if you use it and it works for you.


----------

